# The best way to machine for slot or barbed hinges?



## fineamerican (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi everyone Im curious to find out the best way to install these hinges in boxes. Ive tried with a drill press but have had varied results. In a book written by Doug Stowe he uses a router table. Im just curious to see what a majority thinks and if someone has a tip Im all ears!
Thanks!
John


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Are you talking about the hinges that look like biscuits?


----------



## fineamerican (Nov 14, 2009)

yes those are the ones


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Biscuit joiner or a 3/32" slot cutter in the router table.


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been curious about this as well process as well but I think that Ken's ideas would cut a slot that is much too big. From what I've been able to determine the drill press is the way to go but you have to come up with a jig that aligns everything. I've heard about the router table idea but the blades that cut the slots really aren't engineered for that level of torque. Even if the router is slowed way down I'm afraid that the blade would come apart with the results resemble shrapnel much too closely. I too would love to hear how other jocks have accomplished this.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i have some i used for small boxes ,
you need the slot saw that is made for them ,
it is t shaped ,
and mounts in the router .
i did mine in the router table ,
and carefully marked the edge of the fence , 
as the top and bottom are right and left to each other 
as they come out .
once they are in ,
forget taking them out ,
do your finishing first , unless its oil


----------



## fineamerican (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree, I think the biscuit kerfs would be too big.
Patron thanks for your advice


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

There are some very interesting Dremel blades available…


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I was thinking of a different type of hinge. I agree the standard cutter on a biscuit joiner would be too large. i found this at Woodcraft.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes that saw blade and arbor is pretty much the only way to go.










Its a little pricey, especially to get both blades. But I found it to be a really good investment because I also use the blade to cut micro-keys in mitered boxes and frames like this one:












I just put the mini saw in my router table (you MUST have a variable-speed router) and set my miter gauge to 45 deg with a stop block, and run the corners of my box/frame through the blade.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Do you run it at lowest speed? Looks like it was designed for a drill press.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i just looked at mine ,
it is a one piece that is flush across the top,
no nut or allen screw .
i can't see any company name on it ,

but im still trying to find it on-line .
it was way cheaper than the one at woodcraft ,
and i know i just used the router table for mine .
i'll keep looking .


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, lowest speed possible on your router and slow feed rate.

And to answer the original question (I may have read it wrong the first time) I cut the hinge slots on my router table with a simple "sled" that allows the box to "feed" straight into the blade. I also clamp stops in place to get consistent results and not cut too deep. The sled is just a thin rectangle of hardboard with a runner that fits in my router table's miter slot.

Plunge a little at a time into the blade (in and out) until you hit your stop block. This will keep the blade from bogging down or overheating.

I tried setting up a jig for the drill press (they even include plans for it with the blade) but I hated it. It didn't seem accurate enough for such fine hinges.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I was wondering if perhaps you could use one of the dial a slot cutter bits for a router? I haven't looked at the specs…but it seems that you could adjust the size to fit (I have one with micro shims that I use to cut splines in very small boxes….I use it to make a slotted mortise and tenon joint for turned spindles and for cutting decorative slots in turned items…)...I also like the idea of using the dremel…I don't think I could ever give up my dremel…it is just to useful…


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes. I use it in my router (read my post above). But it MUST be variable speed.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

.








.









i'm still looking !


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I have seen them put in with a very thin saw on an arbor in a Dremel with a real steady hand and the box clamped well. It should be cut a s slow speed because there will be a lot of heat down in the bottom of that slot.

..............Jim


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

I've looked at these hinges several times. My problem with using them is the cost of the arbor and blades - over $100 for the arbor and two blades. To me that is utterly ridiculous! While I agree that the hinges probably work well and look nice, unless someone comes and dumps a box of money on my front steps for Christmas I don't believe I'll ever be able to use them.

Jim


----------



## LNRR (Jan 9, 2016)

Anyone know where you can buy the slot saws & arbor?


----------



## MoosegooserDogwood (Mar 14, 2017)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Slitting-Saw-Arbor/G1438?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com


----------



## MoosegooserDogwood (Mar 14, 2017)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/HSS-Slitting-Saws-3-x-1-32-x-1-30T/G9475?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com

This is an example of slittling saws available… they are offered in various thicknesses.. The arbor I posted above, is just one type. Its a universal, that will accept different hole sizes in slittling saw blades… You can shop grizzlys site to find different arbors… Drillpress (1/2 chuck) or router table (1/2 inch collet)


----------



## MoosegooserDogwood (Mar 14, 2017)

Router table….set fence,to final depth,, and use shims to take several small cuts.. (hint)


----------



## MoosegooserDogwood (Mar 14, 2017)

just like any saw… courser blade,,less teeth, runs cooler,more clearance for chips,,dust ect… slow your router down…


----------



## MoosegooserDogwood (Mar 14, 2017)

You can find arbor that has the correct hub size (not universal) for hole in saw,along with a small key to fit slot.. More coin,, but may be worth the extra cost


----------



## LNRR (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for the info.


----------

